# Hiking & driving up at stowe



## urban07sti (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking to take my car up to Stowe and drive the toll road at some point this summer.  Does it get very crowded there on weekends?  I'm looking to have a nice cruise up there and then hope to hike around and enjoy the views.  Somewhat unaware of driving policy for toll road.  Also, what is the policy for route 108?  Basically looking for nice cruising roads up in that area (or closer farther south too).

I would hope there would be some hotel/lodging discounts as well?  Thanks!  Although being up there would probably make me miss skiing even more.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's some info on the Toll Road...

Auto Toll Road
The Mt. Mansfield Auto Toll Road is over 150 years old. The 4.5-mile unpaved road begins next to the Inn at the Mountain and climbs to the location of the old Summit House, elevation 3,850 feet. The road ends at a parking lot next to the Mt. Mansfield Summit Station. The Toll Road is open daily from 9 am to 4 pm, through October 17. Tolls are $18 per car ($4 per person over six people). Bikes and motorcycles are not allowed. The road’s upper terminus presents spectacular hiking options. To the north, the Cliff Trail, Long Trail, and Canyon Trail - all about 1.5 miles long and climbing about 550 feet - offer three routes to Mansfield’s “Chin.” Southerly trail options include the Lakeview Trail, Forehead Bypass, and Long Trail to the Forehead. All hikers should bear in mind four key facts.


As for 108...it's a normal road open 24 hours a day that goes through the notch from Stowe to Jeffersonville..Definitely take a hike up the Long Trail from 108 and check out the recreation path in town as well.  The Shed is a great place to have a burger and a microbrew.  Summer lodging in Stowe is on the pricey side.  The Town and Country resort is a nice place to stay for about $100 per night..they have Stowes largest Outdoor swimming pool and Tennis courts as well.  Another good road to drive is Route 17 west from Route 100..past Mad River Glen ski area and over the Appalachian Gap..into the fertile Champlain Valley.  Burlington is only about 40 miles from Stowe and there's alot of good dining options including the New England Culinary institute restuarant in the Church Street marketplace.  Also check out the AlpineSlide at the base of Spruce Peak and take a Gondola ride.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't be a lazy American, just hike the long trail from the parking lot.  It really isn't that bad of a hike.


----------



## urban07sti (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not a lazy American haha, I just have a car that is very fun to cruise on curvy roads with haha.  I'll do some manual by foot exploration as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

urban07sti said:


> I'm not a lazy American haha, I just have a car that is very fun to cruise on curvy roads with haha.  I'll do some manual by foot exploration as well.



odds are..you'll be behind a minivan from Quebec or Virginia on the Toll Road..driving about 15mph..I don't think it's a road for rallying the STi..Route 17 is great for having fun...and the road by Jay Peak..242 is also nice..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 23, 2008)

Try this route. It is about 250 miles but should be a lot of fun in an STI. Includes Lincoln and Appalachian Gaps, Mt Mansfield toll road, RT 242 to Jay Peak, RT 5A along the shore of Lake Willoughby, and the Burke Mtn toll road. 







If your a big STI fan, try to time your trip with the New England Forest Rally (July 10th-12th) http://www.newenglandforestrally.com/. On Saturday morning, the Parc Expose in downtown Berlin, NH has all of the rally cars out in the street and you can walk up and look inside. The '08 STIs will be there driven by Travis Pastrana and Ken Block. 
Maybe hit up the rally Saturday morning and then run the route mapped above backward Saturday afternoon and Sunday.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 24, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Try this route. It is about 250 miles but should be a lot of fun in an STI. Includes Lincoln and Appalachian Gaps, Mt Mansfield toll road, RT 242 to Jay Peak, RT 5A along the shore of Lake Willoughby, and the Burke Mtn toll road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
I've bicycled this entire route and added a section closing the loop by going over into NH and south along the CT river. Definately a beautifull route with some nice climbs. It'd also be a good motorcycle or convertible car / sportscar drive. I didn't go up the Burke toll road with my road bike, but I did climb up to the base of the toll road where the pavement ends.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that Lincoln and Roxbury Gaps's are dirt, perhaps not good for driving fast in a nice vehicle. If you go alittle south, they can be replaced with Midd Gap and Bethel Mt Road which are both paved.


----------

